# New Army - Input from other required



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

So ive gone off the rails slightly* (according to my girlfriend) and have started an Ogre Kingdoms army. Starting off with 2 battallion boxes. 

Now, im a definently taking Iron Guts mainly for the heavy armour / Great Weapon combo with the Banner of the Maw for a brilliant magic defense. 

Im just pondering however how to run ogre bulls - should i go for MSU or a large block to scare people in to throwing fire power in to them? (thus saving Iron Guts) 

And how would you suggest arming them? Light armour + iron fist seems extremely expensive, so should they run across naked *shudders at mental image* or splash the points on them? 

(* when i said "New Army" she never expected me say ogres as they arent my style. Her words, not mine.)


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I think many small units 3x2 will be the way to go forwards, as all models get all attacks plus impact hits (bull charge) and then stomp attacks across the board.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey ya i never played using ogre but i have had alot experiance in fighting them with my bretonnians, most armys i fight have lots smaller units, which is to my liking as my unit of 9 knights of the realm can run throught a unit of 6 quite easy, ( by winning combat by a large margine also) but i would have been less happy to charge a larger unit of ogres with just 9 knights so a larger unit def would be useful and then a couple smaller units to support them.

as with light armour i find a 6+ save to be quite good, most armys have arches , so at least with a 6+ save your get it against strenght 3 ranged , as with no light armour your not getting the chance to save the wound, maybe choose a couple units only in the army to have light armour because haveing maybe 1 or 2 extra wounds when u make it to them enemy could mean the diffrence between winning a combat and losing.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

As for the Tyrant, i was thinking of arming it as follows:

Cathayan long Sword
Trickster Helm
Heavy Armour
Mawseeker (+1 T)
and a 5+ Ward.

Although unsure of points i was also thinking Grey back pelt so he becomes quite a beast.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I think games workshop sum it up great here 18 Ogres are a terrifying prospect on any given day, but as part of a monstrous horde, well they can make you as a pale as a Wraith. As monstrous infantry, these brutes get three supporting attacks per model and so hit home with a gob-smacking 54 Strength 4 Attacks plus an addition 6 Stomp hits. And, if they charge from far enough away, they'll get Impact Hits as well!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ratvan said:


> I think games workshop sum it up great here 18 Ogres are a terrifying prospect on any given day, but as part of a monstrous horde, well they can make you as a pale as a Wraith. As monstrous infantry, these brutes get three supporting attacks per model and so hit home with a gob-smacking 54 Strength 4 Attacks plus an addition 6 Stomp hits. And, if they charge from far enough away, they'll get Impact Hits as well!



my point from a previous post exactly, i wouldnt want to charge/be charged by a unit that size with my knights.

if it a small unit 3x2 ogres that really wouldnt bother me all that much and with the new warhammer rules most armys will take big units , so weight of numbers alone will take down small ogre units.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

effigy22 said:


> As for the Tyrant, i was thinking of arming it as follows:
> 
> Cathayan long Sword
> Trickster Helm
> ...


sounds pretty nasty :shok:


----------

